#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  ajuda bridge vlan

## leosmendes

ola boa tarde , possuo um ptp em fibra , mas ja ocorreu de ter problemas com a fibra , nesta hora uso um backup em radio. so que estou com dificuldade em trafegar uma vlan na rota de backup. os clientes da olt vsol autenticam sem problema pela rota de radio, mas os clientes da datacom não. 

hoje o cenário é o seguinte

bridge porta 2,3,4,5

crs porta 2 <-Fibra->pppoe server ether2 + (vlan1 1000) 
crs porta 3 <-Fibra-> rb922(bridge) <-radio-> rb922(bridge) <-cabo-> pppoe server ether 6 + (vlan 2 1000)
crs porta 4 <-twinax->olt datacom (vlan 1000)
crs porta 5 <-twinax->olt vsol sem vlan

fiz uma configuração aqui mas ainda não pude testar, foi adicionar na bridge a aba vlan as bridges. alguem poderia me orientar a forma correta?

----------

